# And another driftwood question



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, another post about driftwood (sorry). I have an issue I cannot resolve in the library. Im leaning toward mbuna for the new 125 gal. I have 160lbs of aragonite. Right now my PH is around 8.2 Do you think the tannic acids are strong enough to lower the PH even though the aragonite is in there? Im going to make ALL attempts to leach out all the tannins and wont add the wood if its still tinting the water in the bucket yellow. So if this is done do you think im OKAY? Anyone have any experience with this it would be great. I went with the aragonite due to its buffering capacity, so would hate to screw up the PH due to driftwood.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

honestly, driftwood is not really found with the mbuna in the wild. If I were you, I would just go with the natural rock look. Your fish will thank you with a tank that looks natural, and then you dont need to even worry about any pH problems.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

good point, That settles it.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Though if you are going to add a bristlenose pleco for algae, deffinately get a small piece or two, they are needed to help digestion for many algae eating plecos.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think it depends on how much wood and how many gallons. I've got a fairly large piece in my 450 and am not having PH problems. I used CaribSea Eco Complete.

If u like wood, add it. What's the difference if it's not found in their natural habitat.

Interestingly enough I was at Disney Animal Kingdom last month and they 2 huge Lake Malawi setups with tons of......driftwood.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

well that is a good point because I have plants and such which are not found natually either. I just dont want it to be more of a headache then worthwhile. *** heard such varying opinions on it. 450 GAL? or liter.? I also used caribsea but its not eco complete its the aragonite. How do you like the look of it? Im assuming liter just because eco complete is as expensive as the aragonite and I spent 200$ on a 125 haha


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

My tank is 450gallons. Lots of pics in the Tanks section. Rock, plants and wood...and a little more wood coming. I love the look of the eco complete.

Here's a pic from the Disney Animal Kingdom Lake Malawi display. Not a great pic, but kind of a messy bottom look with branches of wood scattered around a bit


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

Ya I actually just found your web page attatched to your signature. Thats HUGE. pretty cool though. I agree I do like the look of it, but I thought the eco-complete was more of a salt and pepper substrate? My tank is posted three postings down in this section entitled "new tank pictures" 
Disney Animal Kingdom - yup I see what your saying


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Saw your post. Beautiful tank!!!

The eco is salt/peper colored. Did you see my old salt tank or the switch to cichlids? It's right near your thread in the tank section.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay yup I was looking at the wrong pics. Awesome tank! You elaborated even more then I did haha. I would love to add some real plants. Are those real or just really good looking fakes? haha. If real what kind. Im a complete novice in the planting aspect. You say you put jets underneath the rocks? How did you elevate them (the rocks). Think thats possible (for future reference) with my set up. That would be a GREAT idea.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Look at my TANKS tab below and I have a description there and a photo. The plants are just artificial grassy plants which I think tend to look the most realistic.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

Very instructive. Wish I read that before I set up the tank haha. What kind of driftwood is that/ where did you get it. *** found beautiful pieces around my house at a river bend that attatches to a lake but am a bit hesitant. I understand there are all different kinds of wood that can be used, yours looks quite dark.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

got it from ebay....seller rockartsource....don't know what type it is...they just refer to it as "exotic". They do a good job of prepping it too. This piece came attached to a large slate base as well so it would sink.

It is a dark-reddsih brown color and has lots of texture to it....

I've got more loose branches on the way from them to kind of fill in the sides a bit. I just want to spread them out....kind of like in the Disney photo. It's a great piece of wood and has definitely become a hangout...of course the auto feeder is right above it!  It looks a little alone right now so these pieces should do the trick.


----------

